# Officer Training Modules on AAPC Website



## Blisswelcomesu2aapc@gmail (Mar 16, 2017)

Where can I find it?


----------



## Deborah.Smith@ouhealth.co (Dec 18, 2020)

I have not had a chance to take the 2021 officer training yet. I need to find out how I will be able to complete this required training?
Thank you, 
Deborah Smith
Midtown Oklahoma City Chapter
2021 Secretary


----------



## Angelaw1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi Deborah, I was hoping you received a response to your question as I am needing to do the Officer training as well?


----------



## sls314 (Dec 27, 2020)

Angelaw1 said:


> Hi Deborah, I was hoping you received a response to your question as I am needing to do the Officer training as well?



If you are an officer for 2021, then yes.  Every year all officers (new and returning) have required officer training.  

You should have received the registration email back in November - there were about 10-15 dates/times available via Zoom.  (Usually, there are in-person options available around the country too, which is a nice opportunity to network with officers from other chapters in your area.  For COVID safety, it was all on Zoom this year.)  It would have been sent to whatever email address you have on record with AAPC.

Have you joined the 2021 Local Chapter Officers Facebook group?  It's a great way to stay informed and share information with other officers and AAPC staff.  If they decide to add other training dates, there will likely be an announcement on that page.



			https://www.facebook.com/groups/aapc2021chapterofficers
		


You send a request to join, then AAPC staff verifies that you're a current officer & lets you in the group.


----------



## JHURST (Jan 19, 2021)

What if some of our officers do not have Facebook??  Also things were quite hectic in November and December.  Are there any online officer training ?? Thanks for your help with this.

Joyce Hurst, CPC, President, Suffolk Virginia Chapter


----------



## sls314 (Jan 24, 2021)

JHURST said:


> What if some of our officers do not have Facebook??  Also things were quite hectic in November and December.  Are there any online officer training ?? Thanks for your help with this.
> 
> Joyce Hurst, CPC, President, Suffolk Virginia Chapter


 
The officer training dates were sent out by email as well - the local officer Facebook group is a definitely helpful tool for finding information and asking questions, but all mandatory information is still sent out to each officer's email address as well.  

I'd make sure that all of your officers are checking their email regularly if they aren't on Facebook.  Also, make sure they are reading the Chapter Officer news each month too.  (You should get emails about the newsletters, or you can also find them under your Members Area on the AAPC website here:  https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/chapters/trainnews.aspx   )

From what I've seen mentioned in the Facebook group, the last officer training session was on January 16th.  I'm not sure if there will be any additional dates added or not - that might depend on how much need there is for officers who still haven't attended a session.

I'd suggest contacting the Chapter Association representatives for your region and making them aware that you still have officers who haven't completed training.  The Chapter Association representatives are the ones who presented the training sessions, so if there's a need for more they'd be the ones to schedule them.  

Good luck!


----------



## lpittm (Jan 29, 2022)

I completed the officer training, but would like to refer back to some info.  Where can I find the uploaded copy?


----------

